# This finally happened...snuggling



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

After almost four months of cohabitation I walked in on this the other day. 








Then I left for a bit and came home to this. 








And my little heart almost burst. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## az1027 (Dec 21, 2013)

Yay! So adorable 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baron Von Moggy (Nov 20, 2013)

OMGosh that is so precious :love2


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Awwww♡ isn't that the best

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh wow - it doesn't get any better than that. :luv


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Absolutely Precious!!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Love, love, love it. . I always get all "AWWWWWWW" when mine cuddle or kiss each other


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Cute!! So cute,


----------



## Vanellope13 (Nov 14, 2013)

Awe!!! I think a dog-cat relationship is so flipping cute! I was so happy that my kitten and puppy took to each other. I'm so glad your fur babies love each other now! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Too too cute, looks like true love.


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

I wish mine would just look at each other .. that's so great!


----------



## Zephyriddle (Mar 28, 2012)

BigLittleSmall said:


> I wish mine would just look at each other .. that's so great!


Riddle grew up with two kitten siblings that were two weeks older than him and one that was four weeks younger than him so he's been trying to snuggle the kitties for a while, they just weren't having it. Zephyr just doesn't care haha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

I think kitty and dog cuddles are so cute!! Adorable photo!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

BigLittleSmall said:


> I wish mine would just look at each other .. that's so great!


dittos. And I have all cats!!

Really cute pic, though.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Awwww isn't that fantastic! My cat snuggles with my dogs all the time... its so cute! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't see it ever happening (between the cats/dogs) at our house lol .. the danes are PETRIFIED of the cats .. and the cats milk every second of it, especially Mr. Diggs! He thinks it's hilarious too .. he has never hissed or swatted at them .. he just walks up to them (he's very bold, or dumb .. it's interchangeable which one, considering the danes could eat him in 1 bite lol).

Bain, take 1
Bain 1 - YouTube

Bain, take 2
Bain 2 - YouTube


----------



## Vanellope13 (Nov 14, 2013)

BigLittleSmall said:


> I don't see it ever happening (between the cats/dogs) at our house lol .. the danes are PETRIFIED of the cats .. and the cats milk every second of it, especially Mr. Diggs! He thinks it's hilarious too .. he has never hissed or swatted at them .. he just walks up to them (he's very bold, or dumb .. it's interchangeable which one, considering the danes could eat him in 1 bite lol).
> 
> Bain, take 1
> Bain 1 - YouTube
> ...


OMG! That's hysterical! That cat is totally loving it!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

